# ماذا تعرف عن ماكينات حفر الابار ,وماكينات فحص التربه والتدعيم (drill rig)????



## حسن حلاوي (7 مارس 2009)

*ماذا تعرف عن ماكينات حفر الابار المياه ,وماكينات فحص التربه والتدعيم (drill rig)????*

*ماذا تعرف عن ماكينات حفر الابار المياه ,وماكينات فحص التربه والتدعيم (drill rig)????*​ 
*ارجوا من الاخوة الذي لديهم بعض المواد عن هذا الموضوع ان يفيدونا.*​


----------

